# Installed a Dash Cam Today (cleanly no dangling wires)



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

that light was clearly yellow


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Neat! Where does the video record to? That is...where does it save?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool. I've been thinking about a rig like that, trying to figure out how to mount it to capture the dash as well as the outside ("No, Your Honor, as you can clearly see from my own dash cam, at no time was I doing 78 in a 65 as Officer Putzhead claims.").


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Neat! Where does the video record to? That is...where does it save?


I figured it was an SD card. And from the listing description: _Supports a SD card up to 32GB._


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Neat! Where does the video record to? That is...where does it save?



There is a 16GB SD card I put in the camera, it saves videos in 5 min blocks and when it runs out of space it starts to overwrite the oldest files. 

And yea I know the light was yellow but its a small intersection and I got through before it changed to red. Any ways as long as my front wheels are in the intersection before it turns red I legally have to clear the intersection up here :th_angelsmiley4:. (Don't worry, I'm not a dumb ass that floors it to make every yellow)


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Very cool. I've been thinking about a rig like that, trying to figure out how to mount it to capture the dash as well as the outside ("No, Your Honor, as you can clearly see from my own dash cam, at no time was I doing 78 in a 65 as Officer Putzhead claims.").


I was thinking the same thing, I was thinking perhaps some sort of LCD display in the camera's view that displays data off the OBDII port?


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Very cool. I've been thinking about a rig like that, trying to figure out how to mount it to capture the dash as well as the outside ("No, Your Honor, as you can clearly see from my own dash cam, at no time was I doing 78 in a 65 as Officer Putzhead claims.").


Something like this:

HUD OBD SPEED VOLT INTERIOR HEAD UP DISPLAY DEVICE GREEN LED BLACK | eBay

Might work really well if the camera could record it in focus.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

cruzing90 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I was thinking perhaps some sort of LCD display in the camera's view that displays data off the OBDII port?


Or some kind of programmable overlay in the CCD, maybe. Man, now I wish I hadn't dropped out of my EE courses.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty good quality for a $30 camera. I was wondering if it could overwrite for non stop recording so thanks!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

sweet ! check out the canada section for a meet in mississauga!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like you have the date right, but the year set wrong on the camera.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What struck me about your photo is that huge cigar lighter plug, can't even buy a car today with ashtrays or a cigar lighter. But still using that same type stupid socket for all these adds on. That is the worse connector in the world!

A far more intelligent approach is using these DC power connectors found on any so called wall wart or wall transformer. Only have to drill a 1/4" diameter hole to mount the jack and a far superior connector. Have adapted several vehicles to this type of plug, but buying something new with junk on it is getting tiresome. Then insurance companies are jumping on this now as you have modified your vehicle, so have to go along with stupidity.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Looks like you have the date right, but the year set wrong on the camera.


Yea my girlfriend pointed that out to me today, I guess 4 months in and I still can't get used to the fact that its 2012.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

NickD said:


> What struck me about your photo is that huge cigar lighter plug, can't even buy a car today with ashtrays or a cigar lighter. But still using that same type stupid socket for all these adds on. That is the worse connector in the world!


Truth. I don't even think smokers use those either.


----------

